# What do you think about masculine and feminine energy



## Yubel (May 11, 2019)

I believe every person regardless of gender has access to both energies as we all come from a man and a woman.

This is true biologically aswell with the 23 chromosomes from each parent.

My personal theory is that our animal brain is our female brain and our prefrontal cortex, the frontal lobe is our male brain, the only part that separates us from animals and is responsible for us conquering the animal kingdom despite our physical disadvantage.

Since men usually deal from that part of the brain it's no surprise to me that almost all advancements come from men.

Now let's go deeper, have you ever thought how godlike it is for life to be created? Through such a simple process between two people you can literally create life.

I know what you're thinking "it's not a big deal, it happens everyday, that's how life works". Just keep that in mind, it's a very simple equation, masculine + feminine = life.

I believe masculine energy is spiritual while feminine energy is physical, the material world, the world of the mother is like an empty shell, like a barren wasteland that's given life thanks to masculine energy which comes from the spiritual world, the world of the father.

The feminine is formed and shaped by the masculine and this goes for literally everything, you can apply this everywhere.

It's like the ying and yang, you can look for this masculine/feminine dynamic in everything and everyone and see it is true.

This is why imo scientists are feminine, they search for facts and what is or isn't. They follow reality as it is, masculine energy doesn't look for facts as much as it looks for *potential*. The same goes for religious people, they hold their scriptures in too high of regard, they just want God(the father, extreme end of masculine energy, pure spirit) to lead them forever which is feminine.

Masculine energy is about forging your own path instead of following anyone or anything.

100 years ago, scientists said manned flght was impossible(fact-based, feminine), wright brothers and others at the time saw the potential(masculine) and today it's a known fact, if those same naysayers were born in this time they'd say something else is impossible.

That's just feminine energy, it only seeks comfort and comfort comes from certainty so they structure reality to be rigid in their mind. People who moved the world forward were always called crazy and ridiculed at first for this reason, because it made people who gave in to reality uncomfortable, because the foundation for their safety was threatened(feminine).

This is my basic view of how life works and I know it'll evolve with time as I learn more.

What do you think?


----------



## Ashi (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Ashi (May 11, 2019)

Where does gender factor into anything you just said lmao


----------



## A Optimistic (May 11, 2019)

I didn't know Jaden Smith had an NF account.


----------



## AxelKross (May 11, 2019)

I dont like it because I have anxiety which a lot of the times make me not courageous. As a dude i feel like i have to be courageous all the time and when i dont meet it it makes me feel bad.

It also makes me think that girls have it easy. however my head gets clear and i realise everyone has thier own problems u just dont see it.

anyway basically hat im trying to say is i dont like it, anyone should be free to feel like themselves not whats 'manly' or 'feminine'


----------



## Yubel (May 12, 2019)

Ashi said:


> Where does gender factor into anything you just said lmao


Like I said, it doesn't matter what gender you are, you're a mixture of a man and a woman, a baby in the womb is conceived as a female at first, some remain that way while others go on to become male. Men have nipples even though there is no reason for men to have those, it shows that we're not purely one way or the other, either solely masculine or solely feminine on a biological level. It wouldn't be possible for us to be alive if we didn't have a delicate balance of both features.

On a more energetic level, people lean one way more than the other and they can change their leaning if they want. A man can be in his feminine while a woman can be in her masculine even if that's not their natural essence.

Masculinity is about purpose, drive, mission, goal, producing, breaking through barriers, overcoming challenges, rationality without emotions, discipline, leadership etc.

Femininity is about bonding, opening up to receive love, labeling stuff, being emotional, submissive, impulsiveness, looking for guidance, consuming etc.

Today for example, masculinity is under attack and this has produced a bunch of feminized boys, usually growing up with single mothers or if the father is still around, he's usually pussy-whipped and feminine himself with the mother being in her masculine which isn't the same as a man being in his masculine if that's not her natural essence/leaning.

So the boys learn feminine traits like having alot of emotions and being weak. Having no strong father or male figure around makes it alot harder to learn how to become a man as you need to figure everything out on your own.


----------



## Yubel (May 12, 2019)

ThunderEX said:


> I dont like it because I have anxiety which a lot of the times make me not courageous. As a dude i feel like i have to be courageous all the time and when i dont meet it it makes me feel bad.
> 
> It also makes me think that girls have it easy. however my head gets clear and i realise everyone has thier own problems u just dont see it.
> 
> anyway basically hat im trying to say is i dont like it, anyone should be free to feel like themselves not whats 'manly' or 'feminine'


Courage is built and there is no point in showing it outwardly if you don't feel it within. You can train yourself to become more courageous, throw yourself in situations where you need courage, practice makes perfect. It won't happen in a day but there is no need to form an identity because your limitations. It's just an obstacle, it's not who you are.


----------



## Ashi (May 12, 2019)

Yubel said:


> Like I said, it doesn't matter what gender you are, you're a mixture of a man and a woman, a baby in the womb is conceived as a female at first, some remain that way while others go on to become male. Men have nipples even though there is no reason for men to have those, it shows that we're not purely one way or the other, either solely masculine or solely feminine on a biological level. It wouldn't be possible for us to be alive if we didn't have a delicate balance of both features.
> 
> On a more energetic level, people lean one way more than the other and they can change their leaning if they want. A man can be in his feminine while a woman can be in her masculine even if that's not their natural essence.
> 
> ...


Is this a troll here

Did Sam make a dupe or smth

Did you just stumble in here from some obscure political board


----------



## Yubel (May 12, 2019)

Ashi said:


> Is this a troll here
> 
> Did Sam make a dupe or smth
> 
> Did you just stumble in here from some obscure political board


I made this account in 2012, I'm not a dupe or a troll. If you don't agree with me just say what you don't agree with and we can talk about it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 12, 2019)

I try not to subscribe gender to feelings and emotions. That's a tool of the bourgeoisie to suppress the proletariat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yubel (May 12, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I try not to subscribe gender to feelings and emotions. That's a tool of the bourgeoisie to suppress the proletariat.


Well if you had any idea how attraction between genders worked, you wouldn't jump to conclusions of surpressing females/the feminine just because emotions originate from there.

However, I'm not surprised a marxist would immediately take the victim role.


----------



## Esdese (May 12, 2019)

You are not going to catch fish with that shitty a bait as the OP

good try though. A solid 4/10


----------



## Yubel (May 12, 2019)

Esdese said:


> You are not going to catch fish with that shitty a bait as the OP
> 
> good try though. A solid 4/10


I'm not trying to bait anyone, I don't care if no one replies to this thread, I'll say what I think and move on.

Quit jumping to conclusions, why would this bait anyone? As in them having a bad reaction towards it and arguing? Why not just share opinions like adults?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 12, 2019)

Yubel said:


> Well if you had any idea how attraction between genders worked, you wouldn't jump to conclusions of surpressing females/the feminine just because emotions originate from there.
> 
> However, I'm not surprised a marxist would immediately take the victim role.



Seeing as how I am married I certainly have no clue how attraction between genders works. Now meat popsicles and their attraction I am an expert.


----------



## Esdese (May 12, 2019)

Yubel said:


> I'm not trying to bait anyone, I don't care if no one replies to this thread, I'll say what I think and move on.
> 
> Quit jumping to conclusions, why would this bait anyone? As in them having a bad reaction towards it and arguing? Why not just share opinions like adults?


You must be new to this whole trolling thing. Go practice on another forum then come back here. You gotta start strong or people are gonna see you forever as the dumb troll.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 12, 2019)

Oh fyi mad scientist-kun. No such thing as "personal theory" scientifically speaking. Hypothesis, sure. Idea, definitely. For it to be a theory you need viable supporting data that shows unequivocally your hypothesis is correct.


----------



## Yubel (May 12, 2019)

Esdese said:


> You must be new to this whole trolling thing. Go practice on another forum then come back here. You gotta start strong or people are gonna see you forever as the dumb troll.


I don't care what people see me as, being concerned over others opinions is feminine.

If you're not interested in discussing, why not just leave?



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh fyi mad scientist-kun. No such thing as "personal theory" scientifically speaking. Hypothesis, sure. Idea, definitely. For it to be a theory you need viable supporting data that shows unequivocally your hypothesis is correct.


Yeah you're feminine, I call it theory, I'm not trying to be a scientist.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 12, 2019)

Yubel said:


> I don't care what people see me as, being concerned over others opinions is feminine.
> 
> If you're not interested in discussing, why not just leave?
> 
> Yeah you're feminine, I call it theory, I'm not trying to be a scientist.




Is calling me feminine suppose to be an insult. 

Also  I have a theory but I am not a scientist


----------



## Yubel (May 12, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Is calling me feminine suppose to be an insult.
> 
> Also  I have a theory but I am not a scientist


Not at all, I'm not trying to insult you, just making an observation.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (May 12, 2019)

this is the kind of essay that will fail you a humanities degree


----------



## Yubel (May 13, 2019)

Azure Ihrat said:


> this is the kind of essay that will fail you a humanities degree


It seems none of you are capable of thinking for yourselves.


----------



## Skylar (May 13, 2019)

I think you’re confusing astrology with biology.


----------



## Yubel (May 13, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I think you’re confusing astrology with biology.


Some people will get it and some won't.


----------



## Francyst (May 13, 2019)

Interesting thoughts but you're trying to bait people by using gender traits. Try youtube comment sections.


----------



## Yubel (May 13, 2019)

Francyst said:


> Interesting thoughts but you're trying to bait people by using gender traits. Try youtube comment sections.


I posted this to see what other people's thoughts are so I can learn something.

However, it looks like no one is interested in having a real discussion.


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2019)

People told me this section would be great.

WTH people?!


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2019)

tl;dr

you're your dad's cum and your mother's eggs

You're both straight and gay

and both man and woman

yee and haw

chocolate and vanilla

etc


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

Natty said:


> tl;dr
> 
> you're your dad's cum and your mother's eggs
> 
> ...


More or less yeah but everyone leans one side more than the other and they can change their leanings.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 15, 2019)

Your proposal would make better sense if you just brought up the effects of testosterone and estrogen and how having an optimal amounts of it affects men and women differently.

@Yubel Best to research the above on google and see what you can find.


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

ShieldsPlus said:


> Your proposal would make better sense if you just brought up the effects of testosterone and estrogen and how having an optimal amounts of it affects men and women differently.
> 
> @Yubel Best to research the above on google and see what you can find.


I'm talking about more than just the physical aspect.


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2019)

I think you should leave this shit at home if you ever manage to get a date.

Goodluck.


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

Morglay said:


> I think you should leave this shit at home if you ever manage to get a date.
> 
> Goodluck.


I've chosen celibacy so I don't have to worry about that nonsense. I can be true to myself.


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2019)

Yubel said:


> I've chosen celibacy


 Is it working for you?


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

Morglay said:


> Is it working for you?


Yes, I feel at peace. I can focus on other aspects of my life to obtain my goals and create awesome memories.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 15, 2019)

"I believe..."



Respect biology. Just because something sounds interesting in your head doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

afgpride said:


> "I believe..."
> 
> 
> 
> Respect biology. Just because something sounds interesting in your head doesn't mean it's true.


I believe because I don't have 100% proof, I keep learning as I go and what I say doesn't clash with biology nor do I have any reason to respect biology or anything else.

The moment you use the word respect, you've abandoned logic. I can learn about biology, I can study biology but the truth will reveal itself and doesn't require your respect.

By saying I should respect biology, you're implying biology is incomplete by itself as a subject and needs me to respect it before I see it as true.

Also respect is an emotion based on trust in someone's judgement being correct. To suggest I need faith in an aspect of science tells me you're driven by emotion and think like a woman.

Hence you're feminine.

Also there is pride in your name which strengthens my first impression of you, pride is an emotion based on insecurity, the primary motivation is to protect something sensitive, in most cases that would be your ego

Those who have pride are also arrogant, they hype up whatever their pride is protecting, survival is the goal of pride.

Therefore any debate or clash of opinions from a prideful individuals perspective will be a fight where they have to win rather than an opportunity to learn something new or confirm what they already know.

Check your ego if you want this to continue, most likely you're going to reply to this in a pathetic attempt to put down my argument as I predicted.

It won't be based on any logic, it will be based on a feeling of self-righteousness, you'll attempt to attack my reputation, discredit me or hide behind "science" as you've already tried once, or leave a meme to get people who view this thread to laugh, forgetting and losing sight of what's true, anything to get your imaginary win.

Just know this, if you try to argue to protect your fragile self-esteem, I'll end your career.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 15, 2019)

Oh it's a troll.


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

afgpride said:


> Oh it's a troll.


Good boy, you knew you were outclassed so you didn't try to argue, I should pat you on the head.


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2019)

Damn. We got an intellectual on our hands


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

Natty said:


> Damn. We got an intellectual on our hands


I'm not an intellectual, people who call themselves intellectuals are the arrogant person I just described. I'm always learning.


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2019)

Damn. We got someone learning
.. 
Something


----------



## Azure Ihrat (May 15, 2019)

Yubel said:


> Yes, I feel at peace. I can focus on other aspects of my life to obtain my goals and create awesome memories.


like this thread, no doubt


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2019)

Yubel said:


> That's just feminine energy, it only seeks comfort and comfort comes from certainty so they structure reality to be rigid in their mind. People who moved the world forward were always called crazy and ridiculed at first for this reason, because it made people who gave in to reality uncomfortable, because the foundation for their safety was threatened(feminine).
> 
> This is my basic view of how life works and I know it'll evolve with time as I learn more.
> 
> What do you think?



Kind of backwards there. Male, The father, wants it's order enforced and in place. Rigid structures. It desires conformity. Feminine traits are the Mother usually more forgiving and nurturing supportive. This notion of the animal brain being inherently female is just fucking sexist. Male has animalistic traits too, he _DESIRES, he covets_. Male gaze.

Eh, really just don't like that you equated female to just being an animal and physical. While you ascribed spiritual aspects to only male? Do males give birth? No. If you look at any church etc. group it's usually the females who keep it up, they are the ones praying the most and keeping families running. Also in many religions and traditions of belief there are female goddess types and female archetypes. Religions that lack that aspect of the feminine in their godhood for example, cannot ignore it. Christianity which strives to be primarily male focused, has Mary, and she is basically that archetype.

Also when I think of sensitive "spiritual" types they are usually females, and those who are males have some feminine qualities. Since intuition is a "inner" skill, quieting of the mind, I usually associate that with the feminine principle. While the male principle I associate with Ego, doing things, conquering the material world and sciences. That is why most hierarchical structures in our society are _male _dominated and focused on profit and power. Exerting power on those without.

Gave you a dislike for the animal thing, but eh took it back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Kind of backwards there. Male, The father, wants it's order enforced and in place. Rigid structures. It desires conformity. Feminine traits are the Mother usually more forgiving and nurturing supportive. This notion of the animal brain being inherently female is just fucking sexist. Male has animalistic traits too, he _DESIRES, he covets_. Male gaze.
> 
> Eh, really just don't like that you equated female to just being an animal and physical. While you ascribed spiritual aspects to only male? Do males give birth? No. If you look at any church etc. group it's usually the females who keep it up, they are the ones praying the most and keeping families running. Also in many religions and traditions of belief there are female goddess types and female archetypes. Religions that lack that aspect of the feminine in their godhood for example, cannot ignore it. Christianity which strives to be primarily male focused, has Mary, and she is basically that archetype.
> 
> ...


Yes females give birth, they bring a life given to them by a man into this material world which shows the feminine represents the physical as they're essentially the gateway.

You're not masculine if you're overcome by desires because all desire is earthly, Buddha says desire is the root of all suffering and the word "desire" in his time was translated as "thirst".

It's temptation which is feminine and only the feminine falls for it, why do you think Satan approached Eve and not Adam?

Also, like I said before, feminine energy is about opening up to receive love, bonding, labels, being acknowledged etc, because of that women(who usually represent the feminine because like I said before, we have both masculine and feminine energies) place much more emphasis on bonds, relationships and community than a man does because there is safety in numbers and they pray the most because they want to be lead the most.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2019)

Yubel said:


> Yes females give birth, they bring a life given to them by a man into this material world which shows the feminine represents the physical as they're essentially the gateway.
> 
> You're not masculine if you're overcome by desires because all desire is earthly, Buddha says desire is the root of all suffering and the word "desire" in his time was translated as "thirst".
> 
> ...



Well, most cultures associate phallic symbols with male energy and sexual desire.





> It's temptation which is feminine and only the feminine falls for it, why do you think Satan approached Eve and not Adam?


 Ego driven male dominated religion. They blame woman for everything. Male hierarchy being imposed. The god is assigned "male" qualities. 

Bonding, love, and empathy I see more as a female quality and a emotional (spiritual) one. You see females expressing this more.


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2019)

Very backwards to put down the other sex, both need each other to survive. A weak male ego desires to put down the female aspect. A human society that can embrace and engage it's different facets is a more healthy one. Your viewpoint of the world is very male focused and you assign all the "honorable" traits to males while putting down the feminine. Just comes off very narrow minded and sexist. When both have their negatives and plus to them.


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Well, most cultures associate phallic symbols with male energy and sexual desire. Ego driven male dominated religion. They blame woman for everything. Male hierarchy being imposed. The god is assigned "male" qualities.
> 
> Bonding, love, and empathy I see more as a female quality and a emotional (spiritual) one. You see females expressing this more.


Well masculine energy in a sense, penetrates the world which is feminine and creates things, almost all inventions and advancements are from men(who respresent masculine).


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Very backwards to put down the other sex, both need each other to survive. A weak male ego desires to put down the female aspect. A human society that can embrace and engage it's different facets is a more healthy one. Your viewpoint of the world is very male focused and you assign all the "honorable" traits to males while putting down the feminine. Just comes off very narrow minded and sexist. When both have their negatives and plus to them.


I'm not putting down another gender, just calling it the way I see it. It makes sense to me.


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2019)

Yubel said:


> almost all inventions and advancements are from men(who respresent masculine).


 I mean while scientific fields have historically been vastly male-dominated due to the gender roles assigned in our societies, there have been quite a number of great female scientists/minds through the years too. I can't think of a person who has done more vital work in the field of genetics than Barbara McClintock - in the fact she laid the foundations for our modern research with her studies of Maize crops. She started her work in the 1920s but finally got recognised for it in 1980-something with a Nobel Prize.

I personally think that we may have lost a lot of great minds to leaders/social planners who had set ideas on who should be what. Greatness/vision isn't assigned by "gender energy" or whatever you're talking about - it's from individuals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yubel (May 15, 2019)

Morglay said:


> I mean while scientific fields have historically been vastly male-dominated due to the gender roles assigned in our societies, there have been quite a number of great female scientists/minds through the years too. I can't think of a person who has done more vital work in the field of genetics than Barbara McClintock - in the fact she laid the foundations for our modern research with her studies of Maize crops. She started her work in the 1920s but finally got recognised for it in 1980-something with a Nobel Prize.
> 
> I personally think that we may have lost a lot of great minds to leaders/social planners who had set ideas on who should be what. Greatness/vision isn't assigned by "gender energy" or whatever you're talking about - it's from individuals.


You're just arguing semantics imo at the end there, but we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Ishmael (May 15, 2019)

I respect the effort and you not being afraid to state your opinions if you aren't trolling, which I don't think you are to be honest.

Sad that some couldn't come in and discuss like adults and show some maturity but eh that's asking for to much on this forum honestly.


----------



## Kitsune (May 15, 2019)

Locking troll thread.


----------

